# Anyboy elses newborn have stuffy nose?



## Domestic Goddess (Nov 20, 2001)

My 3 week old has had congestion in his nose for the past 6 days. I'm assuming it's all that amniotic fluid trying to get out of his system???

Plus, at night he breaths really loud. Past few nights have had a humidifier in the room. Have been giving him saline drops and have a nasal aspirator. Any other suggestions?

Otherwise, he would probably sleep really well. But when he can't breath properly, he's up periodically b/c of discomfort.

Anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

My dd is 15 months old now, but I remember she had that snotty nose sound too. Can't recall her exact age, but it was early on in the first few weeks. My ped told me it was normal, but I don't remember what he said it was.







:

Sorry, my post is worthless...







: Thought I 'd let you know my dd had the stuffies too...


----------



## Cindi (Nov 22, 2001)

Yes, my dd, now almost three months, still has a stuffy-sounding nose. I think she has a narrow passageway. And it takes very little to become congested. I'll have to look into this more, but yes, she seems like she has a perpetual cold, though seems otherwise healthy.


----------



## birdwomyn (Nov 10, 2002)

My almost 8 week old has had a stuffy nose "his whole life" so far... He wakes up in the night from it too.... Steamy bathrooms help. Usually by mid-morning it is a little better then he spits up a whole bunch of mucusy stuff I assume is drainage. I would love suggestions as well.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Put breastmilk in his nose. Ds wasn't congested as a newborn, but he got his first cold when he was 7.5 months old. Pump or express some breastmilk, (just a little - you don't need much), use a dropper to put some up his nose (my ds hated this), and then if you feel you need to, suction.

This worked wonders for ds. I have broken down and given him decongestant before, and it didn't work at all.

The breastmilk has to be fresh, which sucks because you can't just pump a bunch ahead of time, but maybe it has to do with an enzyme or something?

It's really the best solution I have ever found for a congested baby.

If the congestion is chronic, you may want to look at the environment - dust, pet hair, etc. It may be worth doing a thorough dust cleaning - curtains, carpet, behind furniture, etc.


----------



## smeta (Dec 15, 2001)

My newbie has a stuffy nose too - Dr. Sears says it's normal in The Baby Book


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks all for your posts.

Does Dr. Sears say grunting and snorting noises are normal. My little guy is such a loud breather, I have to put ear plugs in at night to get any sleep. It's funny, his breathing is only like this at night, not during the day.


----------



## smeta (Dec 15, 2001)

I'll have to check, I re-read all this newborn stuff last night and that sounds familiar!


----------



## summerdgo (Sep 17, 2003)

Have you tried cutting dairy from your diet? My 6yo is sensitve to dairy and when he was a newborn would get very stuffy if I had even a little bit of yogurt. Very common irritant. I was able to start dairy again at about 6mo.


----------



## Chaja (Dec 13, 2002)

Dr. Sears says grunting is normal. btw, I really like The Baby Book - it answered a lot of questions - especially on refux. I've taken dairy out of my diet and my 8 week ds is still really congested at night.

The last week or so I have to use the aspirator 3 out of 4 nights or he can't breath while he nurses. I bought the waterless vaporizer from One Step Ahead and it helps some, but not enough.







We're going to get a humidifier today.

I'll try the bm.


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Nov 20, 2001)

Talked to my midwife today and she figures the poor little guy has a cold as well.

I've noticed a slight improvement last night. We actually got 3 hour stretches in between feedings.

I hope this congestion ends soon. I'm getting wiped out.


----------



## mamabeard (Sep 27, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Domestic Goddess_
*Does Dr. Sears say grunting and snorting noises are normal. My little guy is such a loud breather, I have to put ear plugs in at night to get any sleep. It's funny, his breathing is only like this at night, not during the day.*
same thing here.. aaalll night long. i think i'm gonna start napping with him in the day..


----------



## Chaja (Dec 13, 2002)

How could your midwife tell it was a cold?

How do you treat a newborn's cold?


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Nov 20, 2001)

After I described his congestion, indicating that it was really bad at night and in the morning, she said it was likely a cold.

Then I realized that when I get a cold, its always worse at night and you feel pretty bad in the morning with it.

She just said to use saline drops as needed, to break up the phlem and congestion. Also, use a nasal aspirator and have a humidifier in the room at night.

Last night he hardly had a plugged nose and we got some rest....finally!


----------



## Chaja (Dec 13, 2002)

I wonder if my ds had a cold. He was more extra congested last week and one morning had a lot of sleep in his right eye.

Last night was much better, but it may have been the bm drops . . .hmmmm


----------



## Mommylove (Aug 19, 2003)

Lots of congestion here as well. I have success with elevating ds on a medium firm pillow on his side. I have also had success with tummy sleeping-it just scares me.
Dust and dander gets us all the time. Change the sheets every couple days-dange cat.
Interesting about the fresh breast milk. We've always used Little Noses, but I'm trying the good stuff next time.
Also notice greener poops when colds and viruses are around.


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

We had this with both of our kids. Both just "grew out of it" which isn't much solace when it's happening. Both grandmothers were convinced it was an allergy, but our doctor says that allergies usually show up at around a year when their immune systems are more developed. We mainly used saline and suction and esp. with #2, I fed her more often because she had a tough time breathing while breastfeeding. I have also heard that the breastmilk method is good. We also tried to keep the cats out of the bedroom just to make things cleaner.


----------



## veganmommy (Jun 1, 2003)

-


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

My ds sounded bad for a few weeks too. We didn't suction when he was born and there wasn't really anything to get out of his nose... his breathing just sounding watery. He was homebirthed and went to the Dr. at five days old and ped. said he was fine. Also said the goopy eye would go away and I just noticed two weeks ago that it's gone!


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Nov 20, 2001)

Tip: someone told me to hold one nostril closed while sucking out the mucus in the other................works like a charm!


----------

